# First Gig?



## Fandange (Feb 12, 2011)

So, after being inspired by the first record bought thread, I was curious about first concerts/gigs.....

My big sister took me to see Billy Idol in Brisbane when I was 14 .....1987, I think. What an eye opener to the world that was!!!


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 12, 2011)

Genesis at Wembley Arena in about 1980. 

Rob


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm embarrassed to say my first gig was at the Apollo in Manchester to see Michael Bolton 
Can't remember year 

I've improved in taste since with George Michael at wembly and more recently pink lol


----------



## alisonz (Feb 12, 2011)

Mine was an absolutely amazing gig in Hammersmith London to see Queen. Unforgettable!


----------



## Donna (Feb 12, 2011)

I went to see Madness in 1980 or 81.  I was about 12 and my mum insisted on coming with me!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 12, 2011)

Mine was David Cassidy somewhere in Manchester when I was about 14


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well my first concert I went to was when my mum and dad took me to see Bay City Rollers at Mallory Park in Leicester (i think thats where it was) - the only problem was the queues of traffic were that long we didn't get in!

Have since seen Bryan Adams, Bon Jovi, Ronan Keating, Glitter band (eek!),Rush, Robbie Williams, Orson, Basement Jax...probably others but can't remember.


----------



## am64 (Feb 12, 2011)

'magazine' ...appollo oxford 1978 ish went back stage after and Howard Devoto liked my homemade earing !!...with 'Simple Minds' supporting ( they werent that good then either  but jim kerr had red contacts in like the album cover)

Robster... i saw Genesis in 1979 with Phil collins taking the vocal and chester Thompson on drums ... but hubby saw them do the 'Lamb lies down' with Peter Gabriel at the empire pool wembly ..wish id been there but a wee bit too young at the time !! haha 

....went on to see many bands in 1980's Newcastle cos " The Tube" was filmed there and we used to go as part of audience...most notably Eartha Kitt  ..i hugged Eartha Kitt ...for those who dont know her google her but she was the inspiration behind Quella Devil ...and 'Morrissey' and... the 'Weather girls' (raining men) and The Associates ...ooooh loved them... Billy Mackenzie danced in the audience with us !!

...ok.. now i go to gigs to see hubby and kids play as the 'Roadie 'driver !!


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 12, 2011)

I had a cup of coffee and a sandwich outside a cafe in Paris with David Essex once! He was really nice and chilled and not superstar-ish at all!


----------



## mrsjaja (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh lucy lucky you.

First gig was 39 years ago when i was 5 - my mum took me to see Cliff Richard at the Pavillion in Bournemouth.

Wont say how many times i have been since then but its in the 20 odds 

Have also seen Jason Donovan, Alison Moyet, Boy George, Belinda Carlisle, OMD, Depeche Mode, Eurythmics, Status Quo, Wham!   and   Dire Straits (amazing live) and Marillion.  Had tickets to see Elton John but was too ill to go (how sad was that!!).

Tried and failed to get tickets for (in the last 6 months) Scissor Sisters, JLS, ALexandra Burke, McFly, Katie Perry and Dolly Parton...(strange mix i know, but some were to try and take my 9 year old to her first gig)


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness - I can't believe I forgot Elton.
My husband was a Manager at a hotel he stayed at and had to look after him. His reward was a taxi sent to our house, a meal at a posh restaurant, tickets for private box at his concert and bottle of Perrier for me (cos pregnant then) and champers for hubby in the box with nibbles too! What a lovely man and a great concert!

I was also sent a dozen roses from Vic de Moan (?) who my hubby was looking after when I gave birth to my first son - anyone heard of him? He also sent a big gift box for baby too!


----------



## mrsjaja (Feb 12, 2011)

Okay.  Im really jealous now!!!!!!!!  You lucky lucky thing.

Cliff Richard knelt on the stage, held my hand and sang "The Next Time" to me when i was 8 years old.  I was trying to give him a pink rose.......and then he kised my hand (Swoon swoon).....


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ah thats nice - my dream would be for Jon Bon Jovi to get me on stage and sing bed of roses to me - or Robbie to sing anything on stage to me!


----------



## alisonz (Feb 12, 2011)

*drool* Lucy I'll take Bon Jovi or Robbie any time. Iwas lucky enough to go see Bon Jovi at Wembley Stadium. Have also seen Genesis at Wembley Stadium and Dire Straits (gross) at Woburn Abbey. But the one guy I would really love to see is Garth Brooks (google him very cute)


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yep saw John at the Ricoh arena - and stayed at the hotel too, so got treated to the red carpet experience and sat on the terrace watching the stage be packed away until about 4am. A really great memory!


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Feb 12, 2011)

The first gig I went to was Gary Moore at the Ulster Hall, Belfast on December 17, 1984. It was also the subject of the "Emerald Aisles Live" video. His untimely death brought back a lot of memories of that one night.


----------



## MeanMom (Feb 12, 2011)

Ultravox in 1981, then Shakin Stevens a month later (both were very 'in' at the time- thats my excuse anyway) 

Talking of meeting famous people - I met Dawn Steele off 'Wild at heart' a couple of weeks ago as my daughter is becoming a bit of a celebrity stalker and we waited outside the theatre to meet everyone in the play we went to see. Dawn Steel is really nice and K also talked to the chap who plays Neville Longbottom in the Harry Potter films - she has both of their autographs now


----------



## KateR (Feb 12, 2011)

alisonz said:


> Mine was an absolutely amazing gig in Hammersmith London to see Queen. Unforgettable!



Wow I'm green with envy. They were my favourite band but with a young family at the time I never got to see them. I did see The Rolling Stones and Ike and Tina Turner at The Albert Hall in the late '60s.


----------



## shiv (Feb 13, 2011)

Travis when I was about 14, so 2002-ish!

Since then been to dozens and dozens of gigs, most recently James, and in April I'm going to see the lead singer (Tim Booth) solo TWICE!


----------



## katie (Feb 13, 2011)

My first gig was free and it was Public Enemy at the Millennium Dome @ an anti-racism festival. There were a few others there but I can't remember who apart from Estelle who later did quite well I believe 

I can't remember when it was but I'd guess at about 10 years ago


----------



## mrsjaja (Feb 13, 2011)

AlisonZ

Are you saying Dire Strairs are groos, or just mark Knopfler???  I saw them at Wobutn Abbey - was that when Lyle Lovett and Was not Was were the support acts???

If we're going on drool factor then Robbie any time, although i probably wouldnt turn David Beckham away either (and i know he's not a pop star but he has beautiful eyes (and legs, and bum.......)).


----------



## Jennywren (Feb 13, 2011)

Simply Red early 1996 Wembley


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2011)

The first concert I went to as a teen was Queen at St George's Hall Bradford in 1974  Although the first concert I remember going to (vaguely) was Cliff and the Shadows in 1964. I also saw Val doonican the following year 

The best concert I have been to was The Kinks in 1979 at Sheffield Polytechnic (now Sheffiled Hallam Uni). They had to come over from Manchester and there had been bad snow in the Pennines so they didn't make it until VERY late - but they still did a full set which was brilliant and also showed how professional and dedicated they were to their fans. Also saw Ian Dury and the Blockheads that year which stands out a lot, plus Dire Straits and Talking Heads on the same bill - Dire Straits were the support band! Blondie, Sugar Cubes (Bjork's band in the '80s). Plus, of course, Planet Gong... Haven't been anywhere for donkey's years, apart from Irish folk and jazz in local pubs, as everything seems to be in Arenas these days, costs  an astronomical amount and needs to be booked about a century in advance and within four nanoseconds of tickets being made available...

Of course, the one concert I wished I had been to was Kate Bush's in 1979...


----------



## am64 (Feb 13, 2011)

Northerner said:


> .... Plus, of course, Planet Gong...



 i'd love to see them ...! saw Steve Hillage tho in 1978 ish


----------



## macast (Feb 13, 2011)

my first gig was Cliff Richards (with my mum) in 1963 

..... best time at a gig was in the summer of '69 (well was really 1970 but '69 sounded better  ) when I saw Free  

..... best 'sing-a-long' at a gig was 1982 when I went to see Neil Diamond and the heavily pregnant Princess Diana and her hubby were so nearby that I could nearly touch them (if it hadn't been for an army of huge men in black)

..... first gig I took my daughter to at age 9 was 1986 to see Shaky 

..... best gig atmosphere was the Albert Hall when I took my Mum to see Frank Sinatra in May 1992... his last British performance

..... most intimate gig was Lucinda Drayton (of Bliss) and Marcus Cliffe at a spiritualist church of 80 seats in 2008

all very memorable gigs


----------



## FM001 (Feb 13, 2011)

George Hamilton at the Winter Gardens in the early 70's, dragged along by my father who loved country music and as a child I had little say in the matter.  First concert on my own was around 1981/82 and went to see Meatloaf in Glasgow followed by Genesis at the NEC Birmingham a few months later.


----------



## am64 (Feb 13, 2011)

this was my sons first gig in 2009 ...hes the one on guitar in the white t shirt ...he was 14years xx

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kdKXebh8g8

apology's for the film/sound quality ...


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 13, 2011)

Saw Eric Clapton in Sheffield, probably the 90's. That was my first gig. I was never a gig-person particularly.

Have also seen Madness in Manchester (one of their later gigs, not when they were in the charts).

Also managed to miss a gig by Beautiful South, also in Manchester. For some reason I was trying to get there from Snowdonia and completely messed up the timings!


----------



## am64 (Feb 13, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Also managed to miss a gig by Beautiful South, also in Manchester. For some reason I was trying to get there from Snowdonia and completely messed up the timings!



id say Phew...i think you were better off on snowdonia ...


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 13, 2011)

I saw clapton in the 80s with Phil Collins on drums. It was fun getting in knowing I had a syringe in my coat pocket and being frisked. 

Also saw beautiful south at glasto one year. 

Rob


----------



## am64 (Feb 13, 2011)

phil collins on drums ....now thats good !! when i saw them he did a drum 'fight' with Chester Thompson it was unbelievable ...


----------



## alisonz (Feb 13, 2011)

I have to say again Queen were amazing and never forgotton, I can still remember how deaf I was when we left the gig. As for Dire Straits I can't stand the band, my ex husband got tickets as a "birthday" present then offered to take someone else if I didn't want to go (note the EX husband)
As a kind and loving wife I booked the Genesis tickets as an anniversary present in the early '80s (one of his favourite bands) HoHum men!


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 13, 2011)

am64 said:


> phil collins on drums ....now thats good !! when i saw them he did a drum 'fight' with Chester Thompson it was unbelievable ...



snap. 

I saw them several times through 80s. Including Wembley stadium.

Saw Yes in the 80s and again at glasto in 2004 (?).

Rob


----------



## mrsjaja (Feb 13, 2011)

I noted the ex.....

When we booked our tickets my secret lover and i were going strong, by the time we went to the concert he was sleeping with someone else and wanted my ticket for her!!!!!  Didnt happen, of course - he had to buy hers off a tout (hahahahaha)  and she dumped him the monday after........i didnt laugh out loud much, honest.......


----------



## alisonz (Feb 13, 2011)

I find it rather amusing as to how some of my music tastes have rubbed off on my children now aged 22, 24, 26 They love Phil Collins and Queen, they were also brought up with Bon Jovi and Meatloaf and like a lot of their music, how odd


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 13, 2011)

REM at Milton Keynes bowl during the monster tour - supported by Blur and Radiohead


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 13, 2011)

*Mums know best*



alisonz said:


> I find it rather amusing as to how some of my music tastes have rubbed off on my children now aged 22, 24, 26 They love Phil Collins and Queen, they were also brought up with Bon Jovi and Meatloaf and like a lot of their music, how odd



Yeah, my Mum introduced me to Queen, Eric Clapton, Dire Straits, Paul Simon... I love their music and it's nice when I hear it as I know she's probably listening to it too.

My first gig was The Lightning Seeds in Stoke on Trent, 1996. Just after they'd done "Three Lions" for the England team song.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2011)

Fandange might know of this guy - Tommy Emmanuel (he's an Aussie). One of the most incredible guitar players I have EVER seen!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX8CIfe-xvQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBap_0FYYQs&feature=more_related


----------



## cazscot (Feb 13, 2011)

My first ever concert was Adam and the Ants at the Glasgow Appollo - probably about 1981 when I was 10.  Thought he was lovely.  My dad had to come with me and my pal...

The best concert I have ever been to was the Eagles "Hell Freezes Over" tour at Murryfield in August 1996.   Where is was joked that they didnt split up just took a 14 year vacation...  They opened with an acapella rendition of Hotel California and that was that the crowd was hooked .

I would have loved to see Queen live, think that would have been such an experience!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 13, 2011)

The best concerts I have been to are

Take That  the Circus the year before last I wasn't even a take that fan.

and other was Live 8 in Hyde Park it was just great being there and being part of it


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 13, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> REM at Milton Keynes bowl during the monster tour - supported by Blur and Radiohead



 What year was that ?


----------



## Fandange (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Alan, nice to see your lovely self back in action! I missed your sage words and wit!
Yes, I know who Tommy Emmanuel is. He was getting around when I was still living there.
I have to say (and have said repeatedly to my partner) you guys are sooooooo lucky to have grown up here and see the bands that you have! Oz was (is) a long way away from the world and no-one really toured there until Princess Diana came over after she had the first baby!!
Now it seems like everyone goes over for a tour......
But I have seen some cool shows since I've been here - Foo Fighters, James Brown, Chilli Peppers, Janes Addiction..... and my musical education has exploded!!!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2011)

Fandange said:


> Hi Alan, nice to see your lovely self back in action! I missed your sage words and wit!
> Yes, I know who Tommy Emmanuel is. He was getting around when I was still living there.
> I have to say (and have said repeatedly to my partner) you guys are sooooooo lucky to have grown up here and see the bands that you have! Oz was (is) a long way away from the world and no-one really toured there until Princess Diana came over after she had the first baby!!
> Now it seems like everyone goes over for a tour......
> But I have seen some cool shows since I've been here - Foo Fighters, James Brown, Chilli Peppers, Janes Addiction..... and my musical education has exploded!!!



Ah, but you had Kylie, Dannii and Stefan Dennis!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 13, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> What year was that ?



Monster tour was 1995 - I was originally going to see them in stutgart during my work experience year- but my work experience got cut short, So i couldn't make it - and the concert got canceled anyway when the drummer had his aneurysm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R.E.M._tours


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 13, 2011)

I saw REM at glasto or Leeds (99 or 2000) and again at glasto (maybe 2002?) but I had to wait until 2003 to see radiohead who blew me away beyond my expectations.

I'd love to see Blur but don't think that'll happen.

Rob


----------



## Fandange (Feb 13, 2011)

Alex James lives near here and he is hosting a foodie festival in September (I think) and there will be music, too...... so maybe, your wish will be granted if he gets his mates to join him...... I'll post when I have more info about it. I am hoping to get there myself!


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 13, 2011)

The big cheese himself !  (sorry )

Rob


----------



## Fandange (Feb 13, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Ah, but you had Kylie, Dannii and Stefan Dennis!



Yeah, thanks for that reminder. You forgot Rolf Harris!

........ hmmm, trying to think of proper talent to share with you but failing!!! Can I mention Michael Hutchence? Probably not..... How about the Cat Empire?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2011)

Fandange said:


> Yeah, thanks for that reminder. You forgot Rolf Harris!
> 
> ........ hmmm, trying to think of proper talent to share with you but failing!!! Can I mention Michael Hutchence? Probably not..... How about the Cat Empire?



Rolf has been over here since the '60s - has he ever been back? 

Ooh! Natalie Imbruglia! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Fandange (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, Natalie is great!

I'm still stuck for great Aus bands, tho. Well, who are relevant to the world outside of Aus, that is....

We used to have a TV show called 'Countdown' like T.O.T.P and it always had special guests like Ms Bush singing Babooshka. My mum wouldn't let me watch it (it is a catholic thing) but I was fascinated! Now my 12 year old daughter loves the song!! AND I let her listen to it!!!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2011)

Olivia Neutron-Bomb. I used to fancy her in the 1970s


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 14, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Genesis at Wembley Arena in about 1980.


.
Same tour - Sophia Gardens, Cardiff, 1980 

Went to the Genesis reunion gig - Six of the Best - at the Milton Keynes Bowl in 1982; unfortunately, I spent much of the day queuing in the quagmire by the loos - it was 2 weeks before my T1 diagnosis!

Worst gig - Dire Straits, Money for Nothing tour; they may as well just have played the album through the PA!
Best gig - tie between Billy Joel and Hughey Lewis: fantastically entertaining shows with both artists thoroughly engaging with the audience.



alisonz said:


> Mine was an absolutely amazing gig in Hammersmith London to see Queen. Unforgettable!


.
So jealous - never saw them live


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> .
> ...Worst gig - Dire Straits, Money for Nothing tour; they may as well just have played the album through the PA!...



Funnily enough, I saw Dire Straits twice. The first time was before they'd had any success and they were the support band - everyone just stayed in the bar! The second time, as I mentioned, they were on the same bill as Talking Heads and much better received, but it was still a while before they had hit the big time (same for TH). Mark Knopfler is an excellent guitarist. Always wished I'd been to see Pink Floyd in the 1970s.


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 14, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Mark Knopfler is an excellent guitarist.


.
Agree - love the albums, but they were dull as dishwater live.



Northerner said:


> Always wished I'd been to see Pink Floyd in the 1970s.



I didn't 'discover' Floyd until mid 80's - went to a special show, when I was a student in London in '84: Dark Side of the Moon in quadraphonic with choreographed laser show. Amazing!

Saw Marillion a couple of times in early 80's, just as they were getting started: very intimate gig with about 200 in the audience. Fish got down from the stage and mingled with us for much of the gigs!

Other brillo shows: Camel 'Nude', UFO (Ginger Baker on drums), Peter Gabriel, Steve Hackett, Rick Wakeman (told little stories between each track), Peter Frampton, Level 42, Chris Rea, Suzanne Vega, every Genesis gig I've been to (Phil Collins vs. Chester Thompson always thrilling).

Kinda stopped going to gigs when the tickets went over ?25 .....


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> .
> ...I didn't 'discover' Floyd until mid 80's - went to a special show, when I was a student in London in '84: Dark Side of the Moon in quadraphonic with choreographed laser show. Amazing!...
> ..



I had a copy of Dark Side of the Moon on cassette tape from a friend. It was only when I bought the CD years later that I discovered all the little 'whispering' bits! I have a dvd about the making of the album - did you know that Great Gig in the Sky was done in one take for the album? Astonishing! And, of course, Dave Gilmour is my hero for bringing Kate Bush to the attention of the world!


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 14, 2011)

I did get to a Floyd concert in the 70s but the first real concert I went to was a (gasp) folk one with Ewen McColl (father of Kirsty). Second one was Rod Stewart who was always a great showman, he did a concert up here last summer which was brill.

I'm on my fourth (or is it fifth?) copy of Dark Side of the Moon and like you Northe, I only discovered the whispery bits when I graduated to CD. Another fave album from that era is Emmerson, Lake & Palmer's Brain Salad Surgery (the one with the cash registers).

My fave guitar player is Gary Hoey.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> ...I'm on my fourth (or is it fifth?) copy of Dark Side of the Moon and like you Northe, I only discovered the whispery bits when I graduated to CD. Another fave album from that era is Emmerson, Lake & Palmer's Brain Salad Surgery (the one with the cash registers).
> 
> My fave guitar player is Gary Hoey.



'Trilogy' was my favourite ELP album. You've just reminded me that that isn't an album I've bought again on CD! Must go and check it out!


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 14, 2011)

Northerner said:


> 'Trilogy' was my favourite ELP album. You've just reminded me that that isn't an album I've bought again on CD! Must go and check it out!



Oh yeah, me too. I'll have to see if I can find it. I still have it on vinyl but must get the CD version as I no longer have a record player.


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 14, 2011)

Beware the 're-mastered' CD's - sometimes, the processing ain't that good.  I bought a new, remastered copy of 'A Trick of the Tail' and was quite disappointed.  I was an immediate convert to CD from vinyl in the 80's, so it's not about me getting all snobby.  I looked up a few comments from others and it seems they've rearranged "to appeal to the modern audience", but in so doing have lost a lot of the mood of the original recording.  Am now hunting down a 1984 CD pressing of the album .....

Once persuaded my bro-in-law to go with me to see a band that NME had led me to believe was a pseudonym for Caravan, whilst they rehearsed a come-back set - turned out to be a trashy punk band! Boy, did I get severe ribbing about that - still do now, as a matter of fact, 25 years on ....


----------



## Mark T (Feb 14, 2011)

I remember going to see Extreme in concert at Bournemouth, possibly somewhere in the early 90's.

A couple years back I went to see Joe Satriani at the London Hamersmith Apollo, but the acoustics sucked.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> Beware the 're-mastered' CD's - sometimes, the processing ain't that good.  I bought a new, remastered copy of 'A Trick of the Tail' and was quite disappointed.  I was an immediate convert to CD from vinyl in the 80's, so it's not about me getting all snobby.  I looked up a few comments from others and it seems they've rearranged "to appeal to the modern audience", but in so doing have lost a lot of the mood of the original recording.  Am now hunting down a 1984 CD pressing of the album .....
> 
> Once persuaded my bro-in-law to go with me to see a band that NME had led me to believe was a pseudonym for Caravan, whilst they rehearsed a come-back set - turned out to be a trashy punk band! Boy, did I get severe ribbing about that - still do now, as a matter of fact, 25 years on ....



Cheers Chris, will look out for that! Caravan was another band I liked in the '70s. Even though I was the 'right' age fr punk (18 in 1976) I never really liked it. I think the closest I got to a punk gig was Eddie and the Hotrods!


----------



## Klocky (Feb 14, 2011)

My first gig was a band called Budgie, which when I ever mention then out loud, nobody has every heard of  that would probably be in about 1975 when I was 15 - sat on the front row with my legs up on the stage thinking I was very cool.  

My most memorable was the two weekends in 1979 seeing Zep at Knebworth, I was 19 and there were 6 of us crammed into a car meant for 4, happy days, wouldnt get away with that now, never have liked festival toilet facilities though so am quite happy to watch stuff like Glasto on the telly


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2011)

Klocky said:


> My first gig was a band called Budgie, which when I ever mention then out loud, nobody has every heard of  that would probably be in about 1975 when I was 15 - sat on the front row with my legs up on the stage thinking I was very cool.
> 
> My most memorable was the two weekends in 1979 seeing Zep at Knebworth, I was 19 and there were 6 of us crammed into a car meant for 4, happy days, wouldnt get away with that now, never have liked festival toilet facilities though so am quite happy to watch stuff like Glasto on the telly



Vaguely remember Budgie, but none of their records  Some friends of mine were at Knebworth for the same concert! My fave Zep is Led Zeppelin 2


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 14, 2011)

Klocky said:


> My most memorable was the two weekends in 1979 seeing Zep at Knebworth, I was 19 and there were 6 of us crammed into a car meant for 4, happy days, wouldnt get away with that now, never have liked festival toilet facilities though so am quite happy to watch stuff like Glasto on the telly



I was there too! We went in a friend's Volkswagon van, four mad girls together. That was the only event like that we ever went to, purely because of the plumbing! We did have some idea of going to Glastonbury, but never made it. I recall feeling really stoned from the fumes raised by the couple next to us who had a nice little trade going, they'd been growing their own for months ahead of the festisval. Must have made themselves a fortune.


----------

